# Traveling ideas? help?!



## Diesel (Jul 28, 2011)

I tried asking this on yahoo answers. (sucks)! So i decided to ask my fellow reliable and knowledgeable reptile buddies . I am going to be a senior this upcoming school year and i am saving money for a graduation trip! I was looking into cruises but all of them i have found you have to be 21 at least :S. So, if anyone can think of anywhere to travel this next summer it would be great. If you know any cruises an 18 year old can get on. I was also thinking of cancun or something tropical and romantic and fun.

Anyway i would like this to be at least 7 days, i live in utah so that would be the starting point and what would be different for any utahn to see. I have about 2 thousand i will be spending so that is the budget. thank you for any tips, ideas, or maybe even planning and/or finding a package for me. Thanks everyone! Reptile love <3


----------



## Diesel (Jul 29, 2011)

haha anyone?! any ideas?


----------

